# anyone has dayz that doesn't play



## tytheguy111 (Dec 9, 2014)

Is there anyone that doesn't play day z anymore that could maybe give it to me or that would be willing to lend it to me over steam


I want to see how well my new computer runs it


Not asking to trade, buy or sell so i hope its not violating the TOS


Just lend it to me for like 2 - 3 hours on Friday just to see if it plays okay in my new computer laptop


Especially in laggy parts like cherno


Its just a basic 2.5 ghz possessor and a intel hd card im getting it Friday

Im pretty sure I can lend games if im not mistaken so im just wondering if any kind soul would help me out so I don't pay 30 bucks for something that doesn't work well at all with my new computer


I hope im not sounding sketchy


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 14, 2014)

38 views and not even one shit head trying to derail this thread


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 14, 2014)

Nope I don't have it, there's no way that would run on this POS. I play a lot of stuff I get off of GOG.com, you know stuff that came out in the 80's, 90's and early 2000's. I can run that stuff. They're having a huge sale right now, some game bundles are under $2.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 14, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 3313171




whaaaaaaauuuuuuttttt


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 14, 2014)

***derailing****


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 14, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> ***derailing****


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 27, 2014)

Lmfao


----------



## Hooded (Dec 30, 2014)

just torrent it if you want to know how it runs. 
i doubt anyone is willing to give you their steam password.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hooded said:


> just torrent it if you want to know how it runs.
> i doubt anyone is willing to give you their steam password.



yeah i torrented arma 2 and it runs okayish but idk about standalone cuz i downloaded a couple torrents and the instructions sucked dick 


and i thought you could trade games n shit but its all good ill just wait till the bay of pirates is back and operational


----------



## Sativied (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## quantumwot (Jan 16, 2015)

tytheguy111 said:


> yeah i torrented arma 2 and it runs okayish but idk about standalone cuz i downloaded a couple torrents and the instructions sucked dick
> 
> 
> and i thought you could trade games n shit but its all good ill just wait till the bay of pirates is back and operational


 ask the mainone?

Ty bra


----------

